# Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2008



## psm (30 Ago 2008 às 08:46)

Este meu post é como uma entrada para Setembro, e nessa entrada segundo as previsões das runs(00) tanto do gfs e ecmwf modelam para que tenhamos a visita de sistemas frontais com mais actividade do que o costume, sendo o ecmwf mais generoso nas percipitações . Os dias para se ter mais atenção serão o dia 3 e 6.
Servirá para tirar de misérias, este Verão tão seco como tem sido para estes lados.


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2008 às 10:37)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Agosto 2008*



psm disse:


> Este meu post é como uma entrada para Setembro, e nessa entrada segundo as previsões das runs(00) tanto do gfs e ecmwf modelam para que tenhamos a visita de sistemas frontais com mais actividade do que o costume, sendo o ecmwf mais generoso nas percipitações . Os dias para se ter mais atenção serão o dia 3 e 6.
> Servirá para tirar de misérias, este Verão tão seco como tem sido para estes lados.



Numa previsão mais genérica para os próximos dias, vemos que não é só a precipitação que poderá voltar no inicio de Setembro, mas com ela, uma gradual descida da temperatura, mais significativa nas regiões do norte e centro.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2008 às 11:48)

Pois é... parece que agora podemos ter alguma precipitação... e talvez algum frio

Duas actualizações do freemeteo:

Ontem á Noite:







Hoje de Manhã:






Esta última, coloca alguma chuva para dia 4, e mantem bastante frio para dia 3, com 9,6ºC de mínima! (Seria um record... mas não é de fiar...)


Entretanto, o MeteoBlue é menos positivo... quer em relação ao frio, quer em relação á chuva...







E, segundo a _run_ das 6h, a precipitação de dia 3 ficaria apenas pelo Minho e litoral Norte...






Voltando, entretando, em força nos dias 5 e 6


Veremos o que Setembro nos reserva...


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Ago 2008 às 08:53)

O início de Setembro não se afastará muito do que tem sido grande parte deste Verão.Isto é: ausência de ventos do quadrante Leste, logo ausência de grandes calores e mais precipitações a Noroeste no dia 3 e 6/7 (aqui as chuvas poder-se-ão estender a mais território nacional).
Mas como até ao lavar dos cestos ainda será vindima, Setembro ainda poder-nos-á  presentear com muito Verão.Na 1ª semana não.De todo.


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2008 às 16:16)

nimboestrato disse:


> Isto é: ausência de ventos do quadrante Leste, logo ausência de grandes calores e mais precipitações a Noroeste no dia 3 e 6/7 (aqui as chuvas poder-se-ão estender a mais território nacional).



Para já, as previsões para Sábado dia 6, são bastante animadoras para quem anda de desejos de chuva.

GFS:







Wetteronline:







Avante com ela!


----------



## vitamos (1 Set 2008 às 16:50)

AnDré disse:


> *Avante* com ela!



Se cair no Seixal é caso para dizer LITERALMENTE! Até Sábado ainda falta muito, mas caramba se não vai sobrar qualquer coisinha! A acompanhar...


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2008 às 18:23)

Esta chuvinha não vai fugir é uma frente fria apenas pode tirar um pouco mas como pode meter mais  faltar chuva para mim é impossível com este cenário para Sábado


----------



## Perfect Storm (1 Set 2008 às 18:45)

*Alterações para os proximos dias!!*

Vamos iniciar o Setembro com uma brisa de Outono!!
Dia 4 uma amostra, dia 6 e 7 a valer
Assim diz a previsão do Freemeteo!! Pelo menos para os meus lados.
Cumprimentos a todos deste novato.

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2269709


----------



## Turista (1 Set 2008 às 19:15)

*Re: Alterações para os proximos dias!!*

segundo a RUN das 18h da CLIM@UA, na tarde de dia 4 haverá alguma precipitação... mas nada de especial...
Vamos a ver...


----------



## ACalado (2 Set 2008 às 00:09)

segundo mais uma saida do GFS podemos ter a primeira superficie frontal deste outono já no dia 6


----------



## miguel (2 Set 2008 às 00:33)

E atrás pode vir mais porque  o AA vai de férias!


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2008 às 00:34)

Ainda vejo isso bastante tremido entre uma frente a afectar Portugal com alguma intensidade ou apenas uma coisa superficial das que temos tido até agora, inclino-me mais para a última. 
O GFS como já é tradição rematava a situação a soltar uma cutoff sobre Portugal, o que de qualquer forma só daria festa para os espanhóis dada a localização. Entre uma coisa e outra vamos acho que vamos ficar pelo nosso usual "português suave".

*144 horas*


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Set 2008 às 06:36)

Vince disse:


> Entre uma coisa e outra vamos acho que vamos ficar pelo nosso usual "português suave".



Concordo, mas acrescento:
-Talvez a Noroeste ,mais uma vez ,haja a excepção desse "português suave".
Talvez as precipitações sejam já significativas nessa região na madrugada de sexta para sábado/sábado.Ainda faltarão inúmeras saídas dos modelos e incontáveis reajustamentos e/ou até diferenças.
Quanta precipitação irá chegar mais para o interior e mais para sul?
Talvez o lema seja o citado pelo Vince .
...E agora um momento de lazer nestas páginas:
- sim é verdade! De quando em vez, também podemos distrair-mo-nos com coisas divertidas que por momentos nos abstrai das exigências com que no dia a dia somos confrontados:
Então aqui vai: 






[/URL][/IMG]

Pois é: Grande delírio do GFS para daqui a 15 dias.
945 hPa  no centro!!!
Ena, que giro que é(ra).
P.S. : se por alguma coincidência em 17 de Setembro algo semelhante ocorrer
obviamente que não estará aqui quem escreveu tal.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Set 2008 às 09:37)

nimboestrato disse:


> Pois é: Grande delírio do GFS para daqui a 15 dias.
> 945 hPa  no centro!!!
> Ena, que giro que é(ra).
> P.S. : se por alguma coincidência em 17 de Setembro algo semelhante ocorrer
> obviamente que não estará aqui quem escreveu tal.



Possas.. Tive um deslumbramento ao observar a imagem.. Tou a ver o PM José Socrates a aconselhar as pessoas a sair das zonas costeiras e ribeirinhas a largarem os seus haveres e fugirem!

Que delírio!


----------



## Brunomc (2 Set 2008 às 09:54)

> Possas.. Tive um deslumbramento ao observar a imagem.. Tou a ver o PM José Socrates a aconselhar as pessoas a sair das zonas costeiras e ribeirinhas a largarem os seus haveres e fugirem!
> 
> Que delírio!



mas isso é algum furacão ??


----------



## Brunomc (2 Set 2008 às 12:05)

ja viram a previsão do IM para sexta-feira 

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, que poderão ser fortes nas regiões Norte e
Litoral Centro onde há a possibilidade de trovoadas, passando a
aguaceiros.
Vento moderado (15 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando forte a muito
forte (40 a 60 km/h) com rajadas de 90 km/h nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima e pequena descida da
temperatura máxima.


----------



## ACalado (2 Set 2008 às 13:05)

Penso que a precipitação não irá fugir resta saber qual será a sua itensidade....


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2008 às 13:10)

Aqui, no Algarve tenho sérias dúvidas que ocorra qualquer precipitação, tenho saudades do ano passado, este outono cheira-me a seca


----------



## shaleim (2 Set 2008 às 14:33)

Concordo em absoluto com o Algarvio1980. Lembro-me que no ano passado o início de Setembro ficou marcado por alguns dias de trovoadas, algumas espectaculares e mesmo assustadoras. Aliás recordo-me que a convecção era tão forte (não sei se é o termo mais correcto), que em poucas horas formava-se uma tempestade.

...bons velhos tempos!...:


----------



## diogo (2 Set 2008 às 16:47)

*Re: Alterações para os proximos dias!!*



Perfect Storm disse:


> Vamos iniciar o Setembro com uma brisa de Outono!!
> Dia 4 uma amostra, dia 6 e 7 a valer
> Assim diz a previsão do Freemeteo!! Pelo menos para os meus lados.
> Cumprimentos a todos deste novato.
> ...



E as mínimas do Freemeteo??
9ºC para Lisboa amanhã e dia 8...
Esquceram-se do "1" atrás

-Quando o IM diz que há trovoadas no litoral centro é sempre no litoral norte...


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2008 às 17:14)

A _run_ das 12h está a sair... parece que dia 6 vai ser um grande dia... como já não se vê há uns meses...


----------



## MSantos (2 Set 2008 às 17:47)

Gilmet disse:


> A _run_ das 12h está a sair... parece que dia 6 vai ser um grande dia... como já não se vê há uns meses...



Já tenho saudades de um seguimento especial:assobio:
Mas o mais provavel é termos que reabrir o topico dos suicidios


----------



## psm (2 Set 2008 às 19:05)

Bem a previsão do fnmoc da run das (12) é daquelas que nos fazem sonhar, e nos pôr em extase.


----------



## Agreste (2 Set 2008 às 22:48)

Eu também voto no seguimento especial. Pode não ser extensível a todo o país mas a entrada é pujante e o tempo vai virar... 






Há outra coisa esquisita nos modelos. O GFS embora sozinho, desenha uma perturbação tropical a subir o atlântico...


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2008 às 23:27)

A _run_ das 18h está a sair...

Quanto á precipitação, no *Norte*, foi aumentada nesta _run_, especialmente na zona do Minho...






Em relação ao *Centro* e ao *Sul*, a situação foi, amenizada...













Por fim,um cenário mais longínquo... mas discrepante em relação á _run_ anterior (12h)...


----------



## miguel (2 Set 2008 às 23:46)

Acredito que para a semana tenhamos tempo instavél por vários dias porque o AA vai embora  para já esta chuva que vai regar bem o Norte e Centro na sexta e Sábado e moderadamente o Sul no Sábado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Set 2008 às 11:33)

Algo esta a formar-se entre a Madeira/Canarias

http://www.meteogalicia.e...elite.asp?ima=wvatlantico



Uma massa tropical e um centro ''Danoso'' ... nao sei no que da... espero para ver...

http://www.meteo.pt/resou...00_msg2_msg_ir_atlan.jpeg


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2008 às 11:38)

Comparativo da precipitação entre o ECMWF/IM e o GFS, notavelmente parecidos.
Chuva intensa sobretudo no noroeste do país.


*Precipitação acumulada em 6 horas*
Animação entre a madrugada de 6ªfeira e o final da tarde de sábado





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp
http://www.wetter3.de/animation.html


----------



## psm (3 Set 2008 às 11:43)

]ToRnAdO[;83526 disse:
			
		

> Algo esta a formar-se entre a Madeira/Canarias
> 
> http://www.meteogalicia.e...elite.asp?ima=wvatlantico
> 
> ...






Não se está a formar nada, é ver a ultima actualização do fnmoc(06) dos 500 hp, para onde vai aquele pequeno emblosamento(não tem nenhuma importancia)


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2008 às 11:50)

A _run_ das 6h do GFS está a sair... basicamente mantém o mesmo cenário de precipitação, acrescentando agora, alguma, já a partir da magrugada de dia *4*, para a região Centro, chegando até a afectar, nesse dia, o litoral Sul...

Dia *5*, volta a carga... esta _run_ melhorou (ou piorou, dependendo do ponto de vista), a forte precipitação que se fará sentir no Minho, nessa noite, de dia 5...

Até finais de dia *6*, a chuva irá ser generalizada, propagando-se de NO para SE...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Set 2008 às 11:51)

psm disse:


> Não se está a formar nada, é ver a ultima actualização do fnmoc(06) dos 500 hp, para onde vai aquele pequeno emblosamento(não tem nenhuma importancia)




Eu sei 99% não da em nada... so nao estava á espera que aquilo se forma-se... 
Não deixa de ser curioso aquela pequena actividade atmosferica ali...

So sei que aquilo esta a deixar um gajo com os bafos de fora com este calor humido..

(Tem sempre alguma importancia) e o embolsamento não e assim tao pequeno..so na activiadade dele..


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2008 às 12:02)

psm disse:


> ]ToRnAdO[;83526 disse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Está lá de facto uma pequena ULL como se pode ver no vapor de água 








Mas de facto não dará em nada pois será rapidamente absorvida em 24 horas. 

*300hPa*


----------



## Redfish (3 Set 2008 às 12:08)

Parece que a chuva já está garantida para o Algarve durante o proximo Fim de Semana.
A ver vamos......

Já estava com saudades do cheiro a terra molhada


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Set 2008 às 12:15)

Essa pequena ULL podera dar alguns Aguaceiros na Madeira e algumas trovoadas em Marrocos...

Mas no Algarve quando estiver a ser absorvida podera dar alguns pingos tambem...

Só se actividade dela aumentar... o que duvido... dará algo mais...


----------



## psm (3 Set 2008 às 12:19)

Mesmo em altura são massas de ar distintas isso distingue entre a frente fria que se aproxima e o emblosamento, e com temperaturas diferentes, e se der alguma coisa só em Marrocos e nos Atlas devido à orografia, quanto ao resto é apenas mais um embolsamento.


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Set 2008 às 05:53)

Da visita da chuva já nem o sul se livra.
Benvinda sejas,  ainda que   escassa por essas bandas.
A  Noroeste, outro País:
-Mais chuva e desta vez não será fraca.
Sexta-feira não santa, mas chuvosa,
quase invernosa,sexta , vai chover bem...
Depois, a partir de domingo,
 o GFS insiste na continuação de alguma instabilidade de circulação oceânica , enquanto que o ECMWF anuncia calmaria anticiclónica.
A divergência não será novidade.
O GFS acaba de dar um pouco, o braço a torcer ,nesta sua última saída e aproxima-se mais ao meio.
Veremos se amanhã não ocorrerá o contrário...


----------



## vitamos (4 Set 2008 às 11:42)

Pela run do GFS das 06z bastante precipitação prevista para amanhã. Contudo as preocupações são mais a nível local e no litoral norte. 






A acompanhar...


----------



## rijo (4 Set 2008 às 19:29)

*Previsão de Ontem (3 Setembro) *




*Previsão de Hoje (4 Setembro)*




Do Freemeteo


----------



## rijo (4 Set 2008 às 19:40)

*Nas próximas 24H : GFS*




Dados do Air Resources Laboratory da NOAA 

*Toda a região Norte está amanhã em Alerta Amarelo devido à Chuva, Ondas e Vento.*


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Set 2008 às 14:44)

E para dia 11 (quinta-feira) segundo os modelos, mais do mesmo:








[/URL][/IMG]


Se um diz mata , o outro diz esfola , ou seja,
mais chuva moderada a Noroeste ,mais algum vento,
mais Verão acabrunhado, mais Estio a saldos:






[/URL][/IMG]

Mas de domingo a terça haverá algum Verão.
Algum, não muito, que isto de circulações de Leste já quase fazem parte do nosso "jurássico imaginarium"...


----------



## RMira (5 Set 2008 às 17:39)

Boas,

Estou curioso para saber qual a interacção que a HANNA vai ter com o tempo na próxima semana cá para nós. O GFS já começa a mostrar qualquer coisita a 102h.


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2008 às 18:23)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estou curioso para saber qual a interacção que a HANNA vai ter com o tempo na próxima semana cá para nós. O GFS já começa a mostrar qualquer coisita a 102h.



Pois é, a depressão que aparece à frente da Irlanda lá para o dia 10 é a Hanna extratropical.


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Set 2008 às 17:07)

Com 5ºC a 850hPa e alguma precipitação já poderiam cair uns flocos na Torre lá para Sexta-Feira


----------



## rijo (6 Set 2008 às 23:30)

Vince disse:


> Pois é, a depressão que aparece à frente da Irlanda lá para o dia 10 é a Hanna extratropical.



O Freemeteo aponta chuva forte para lisboa a partir da noite do dia 11.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2008 às 11:47)

Concentremo-nos agora meramente na frescura que aí virá  mesmo assim a Europa central ainda está um pouco quente.

Quanto à depressão não me parece que vá muito longe.


----------



## Agreste (7 Set 2008 às 12:11)

Contando que é uma previsão para as 06 da manhã do dia 12 até nem é assim muito frio... Segundo me consigo aperceber o menú desta semana para o nosso país vai ter dois pratos. 

A norte passarão duas superficies frontais (terça e quinta-feira)... 

A sul aparecerão aguaceiros e trovoadas apartir de terça-feira e vento de levante... 


A seguir entra o AA para dar alguma tranquilidade à próxima semana de marés vivas.


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2008 às 09:10)

Hoje vai ser dia de alguma animação  ... mas provavelmente só no mar.







Durante a noite  já houve trovoadas na Madeira 







Durante o dia as mesmas devem ocorrer com mais intensidade a nordeste da Madeira e em frente ao continente.












O Estofex não põe de lado haver no continente, mas tenho algumas dúvidas, pode ser que sim lá para a noite e amanhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2008 às 13:09)

Impressionante estamos mesmo na média, esperemos que continue assim, se continuar ai ai  os limpa neves vão andar aí.


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2008 às 13:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Impressionante estamos mesmo na média, esperemos que continue assim, se continuar ai ai  os limpa neves vão andar aí.



Era bem bom que assim fosse.
Este inverno nevou 2 vezes na terra dos meus pais. E nem nunca chegou a pegar.
O meu avó, de 87 anos, nunca se lembra de "tal miséria". Nem matou a bicharada, como ele diz.


A chuva é que...
Lisboa e o litoral sul parecem uma rotunda para ela.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2008 às 23:11)

Bem... para o período situado entre as 6h de amanhã e as 6h de dia 10, podemos contar com alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos, e discriminação geral em relação ás trovoadas...






Excluindo as regiões do Interior Nortenho e o Minho, o nosso Portugal fica quase cercado...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2008 às 23:18)

É realmente uma impressionante coincidência Portugal Continental ficar praticamente excluído da ocorrência de trovoadas por um rectângulo que o contorna geometricamente.


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2008 às 00:36)

Temos de ir a bruxa  não vejo nada de especial para os proximos dias a não ser um ou outro aguaceiro perdido e nuvens soltas de resto sol e mais sol e tempo ameno


----------



## psm (9 Set 2008 às 00:39)

miguel disse:


> Temos de ir a bruxa  não vejo nada de especial para os proximos dias a não ser um ou outro aguaceiro perdido e nuvens soltas de resto sol e mais sol e tempo ameno



Depende de que modelo se está a falar.


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2008 às 00:56)

psm disse:


> Depende de que modelo se está a falar.



Esqueci da frente que vai passar na quinta mas apenas o Norte vai ver alguma coisa digna de registo o resto mais do mesmo vai ser ver passar navios...Isto até ao fim de semana e não vai fugir muito disto que disse...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Set 2008 às 01:12)

V.R.S.A

Alguem falou em Portugal...

Temos de deixar de falar num canto plantado á beira mar... pois aqui tem tudo passado ao lado...

Mas desta vez sinceramente por mais pertinente que seja, nao concordo com a estofex...

Ultimamente temos estado fora do CAPE, mas temos de prever fora do CAPE pois é quando elas se iniciam e ganham maturaçao...e despejam... 

Agora mais do que nunca EYECASTING...


----------



## psm (9 Set 2008 às 07:35)

miguel disse:


> Esqueci da frente que vai passar na quinta mas apenas o Norte vai ver alguma coisa digna de registo o resto mais do mesmo vai ser ver passar navios...Isto até ao fim de semana e não vai fugir muito disto que disse...



Isso era pelo modelo de ontem do gfs, que continua a manter a tendencia esta manhã, mas ontem na run do ecmwf a previsão era outra(também era o unico que diferia).


----------



## psm (9 Set 2008 às 08:05)

No entanto o modelo ecmwf de hoje(00) já se aproximou dos outros modelos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Set 2008 às 08:56)

O Estofex está louco







> SYNOPSIS
> 
> Two major systems dominate the map: a rather intense Atlantic low arriving over Ireland in the morning, and a occluding low over Russia. The latter has instability zones along a frontal system stretching from southern Romania to Estonia and eastward into Russia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2008 às 09:52)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> O Estofex está louco




Não estão loucos pois puseram a previsão às 02:11 e se lerem o texto foi precisamente isso que aconteceu já esta madrugada com um SCM a formar-se próximo da fronteira portuguesa e a evoluir para o norte de Espanha.












Mas já sabemos que a probalidade é sempre ser mais interessante do lado espanhol, mas como o cavado até está a Oeste pode ser que também haja instabilidade em Portugal. 







O GFS das 00z previa animação para o litoral norte esta madrugada mas tal não sucedeu.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Set 2008 às 09:58)

Depois de alguns dias de alguma disparidade a médio prazo, os modelos voltam a afinar cenários e a apontar caminhos semelhantes para depois de quinta-feira(11 de Setembro), ou seja:
Anticiclone a noroeste peninsular que trará estabilidade atmosférica para uns quantos dias.
Até lá, também parece consensual alguma chuva a noroeste na madrugada/manhã de 11 e curiosamente
estes 2 próximos dias serão os que estão a dar mais trabalho aos meteorologistas dada as especificidades que eles encerram.
Aguaceiros pouco importantes dispersos e possibilidade de trovoadas será um dos cenários,mas também poderemos ,mais uma vez assistir a tudo isso na vizinha Espanha e por aqui apenas nebolusidade farta mas estéril.
Veremos em que se traduzirá esta instabilidade anunciada para hoje e amanhã...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2008 às 11:56)

Bom, parece que ao longo dos próximos tempos iremos ter uma descida nos valores da temperatura 





O calor está definitivamente a ter o seu fim em toda a Europa.


----------



## meteo (9 Set 2008 às 15:51)

impressão minha ou parece que pode vir ai o calor para a próxima semana ?


----------



## rbsmr (9 Set 2008 às 17:15)

meteo disse:


> impressão minha ou parece que pode vir ai o calor para a próxima semana ?



Pelo contrário! Parece que vem aí o refrescamento das mínimas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2008 às 20:08)

Depois do dia 11 e até ao final do mês a secura irá ser uma constante, tirando uma ou outra situação mas nada significativo, assim vai um Setembro seco pelo sul.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 13:34)

Para já, podemos contar com mais 3 ou 4 dias de calor, mas será sol de pouca dura, uma vez que o arrefecimento gradual está prestes a acontecer.
Ao que parece, a nebulosidade durante o período diurno irá começar a fazer descer as máximas já nos próximos 4 dias, começando assim uma descida gradual das temperaturas que parece ser definitiva.
Apesar disso, parece que os modelos insistem em adiar uma certa quantidade de calor para o horizonte das previsões, apontando para máximas superiores a *30 ºC* já no início da próxima semana.
Estou bastante reticente em relação a isto e parece-me que o calor deverá ser retirado até lá, ou pelo menos parte dele.


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2008 às 15:58)

situaçao de bloqueio a partir de dia 11.
o verao chegou!!
parece q vamos ter um outono/inverno frio, geoso e seco (principalmente a partir de outubro) o q para mim é o pior q pode acontecer.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2008 às 16:02)

stormy disse:


> situaçao de bloqueio a partir de dia 11.
> o verao chegou!!
> parece q vamos ter um outono/inverno frio, geoso e seco (principalmente a partir de outubro) o q para mim é o pior q pode acontecer.



Sim, seco acima de tudo, eu tambem não gosto mas é o que há em stock de momento.

As situações de bloqueio são boas para fenómenos brancos mas é preciso ter muita sorte 

Mas para o fim deste mês parece estar a apontar alguma instabilidade, provavelmente ainda teremos os primeiros sistemas frontais este mês.


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2008 às 16:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, seco acima de tudo, eu tambem não gosto mas é o que há em stock de momento.
> 
> As situações de bloqueio são boas para fenómenos brancos mas é preciso ter muita sorte
> 
> Mas para o fim deste mês parece estar a apontar alguma instabilidade, provavelmente ainda teremos os primeiros sistemas frontais este mês.



eu gosto de fenomenos convectivos e calor..vai ser dificil
para o fim do mes faltam 500 anos e outras tantas actualizaçoes de modelos .
é bela a anomalia positiva da sst na corrente do labrador, ja viste?


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2008 às 17:19)

deculpem a ingorancia, mas estou intrigado (e preocupado)com a circulaçao ciclonica q se parece estar a desenvolver no SE de espanha nas camadas medias e altas da troposfera .
o scm esta mais organizado e com bastante convecção no seu extremo NO..esquisito


----------



## Perfect Storm (10 Set 2008 às 17:50)

Boas 
Amanhã, segundo o freemeteo a previsão para as minhas bandas será a seguinte:http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=22&la=18&gid=2269709&nDate=1

Parece que vai mesmo chover! Mesmo sendo pouca é sempre bem vinda
Neste momento o céu está limpo, a pessão com tendência descendente  está nos 1016hpa.


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Set 2008 às 01:14)

Depois de mais uma vez assistir-mos a  tanto extremo aqui tão perto e nós assim parados,
afinal ,um dos cenários , entre outros,que poderiam perfeitamente ocorrer;
Depois do quase, quase e Nada,vem agora o certinho:
-chuvinha... alguma a Noroeste.
Muito pouca no restante.
Já se sabia...
Também já é consensual a subida gradual da temperatura  a partir de sexta, com céus limpos.
Até segunda.Sim.Tudo aponta.
Depois também parece evidente a tendência para descidas importantes dos valores da temperatura, mas enquanto uns eternizam-na






[/URL][/IMG]

outros dizem que essa descida será efémera e ainda poderemos ter Setembro a valer como mês de Verão;






[/URL][/IMG]

sabemos que é sempre assim quando queremos avistar mais além.
E amanhã, os modelos  trocarão eventualmente de posições.
E consensualmente ,neste seu desbravar , entenderemos  esta sua falta de consenso.


----------



## Turista (11 Set 2008 às 02:05)

Segundo a run das 0h do CLIM@UA, durante a madrugada e manhã deve pingar aqui no Oeste... Depois, até dia 14 pelo menos, nada.. secura total...
vamos então a ver se acertaram...


----------



## Turista (11 Set 2008 às 19:51)

só para registar que o Clim@UA não falhou... sempre choveu entre as 5 e as 10 da manhã


----------



## stormy (11 Set 2008 às 20:39)

o ecm passou-se no q toca a previsao apartir de dia 19.
eu nem sei o q é aquilo mas é algo entre uma subtropical depression e uma dana "danada"
..a minha opiniao.....q venha!!!!!
o gfs nem passa lá por perto , embora haja uma certeza q é q se vai formar uma depressao algures nas imediaçoes da nossa P.I.
provavelmente vamos ter um outono frio e normal a nivel de precipitaçao (é o q parece.., por este andar..) embora tudo o q caia do ceu possa ser solido


----------



## stormy (11 Set 2008 às 20:44)

ja agora os anticiclones tao a vir em força
do frio é q nao gosto...!


----------



## Agreste (11 Set 2008 às 20:49)

O europeu anda completamente perdido nas previsões. Esta saída é espectacular se não fosse demasiado perfeita para ser credível. O núcleo depressionário que atravessa os açores em direcção ao cabo de são vicente quase parece um ciclone tropical de tão rapida que é a descida de pressão...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2008 às 21:02)

Parece que o AA vai fazer uma ponte entre a Escandinávia e o norte da peninsula iberica sabem o que significa não é  

Muito ventinho de norte e fresquinho  lindo llindo.


----------



## stormy (11 Set 2008 às 21:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parece que o AA vai fazer uma ponte entre a Escandinávia e o norte da peninsula iberica sabem o que significa não é
> 
> Muito ventinho de norte e fresquinho



o q dizes é a mais pura das verdades mas entao por q raio o gfs manda temps a rondar entre pouco abaixo de 10 e mais de 30 para essa altura
e mais a t nos 850 estara nos 10/15 graus
se arrefecer so sera nesse fim de semana


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2008 às 21:17)

Setembro Setembro está frescooooo  pelo menos por agora.


----------



## stormy (11 Set 2008 às 21:25)

fresco ou gelido??
para mim frio só quando neva mas nao abaixo dos -2 q eu n aguento
frio seco põem-te a milhas!!!!!!


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Set 2008 às 02:42)

Agreste disse:


> O europeu anda completamente perdido nas previsões. ...



E é só Ele?
E então o GFS ? Ainda ontem apresentava para 19 uma situação anticiclónica estável ,duradoira corrente de Leste em toda a P.I. e hoje apresenta -nos um dia 19 diluviano






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

provocado por uma vasta e cavada depressão a Noroeste do luso território peninsular, onde ainda ontem era o centro sim, mas de um vasto e estável Anticlicone:






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Os modelos andam de facto muito instáveis mesmo para cenários relativamente próximos.
O único elemento comum aos dois e a outros,é a previsão de um vasto, potente e estável Anticiclone na Escandinávia estendendo-se até ao Atlântico Norte adjacente .
E quando assim é,  as contas para a previsão a médio prazo complicam-se.
Que haverá a formação de uma depressão quiçá vigorosa, a sul dessa vasta zona Anticiclónica parece que será normal tal vir a ocorrer.Não seria a 1ª.
Não será a última.
É assim que elas se formam muitas vezes.
Mas onde?Será no bordo Sudoeste desse Anticlone  e então a depressão indicada pelo GFS fará todo o sentido?
Ou será a sul do Anticiclone?
Aí já o ECMWF andará mais próximo da verdade.
Amanhã um modelo aponta a formação da referida Depressão a Sudeste do A e aí quem come com tudo será Itália e todo o Mediterrâneo Ocidental.
E voltamos ao mesmo: Tanto dia, tantas actualizações que ainda quedam até lá e querem ver que amanhã a conversa já será outra?
O mais certo  certinho, é que depois desta fresquíssima ( fria mesmo em muitos locais) madrugada, as temperaturas irão subir gradualmente  e o sol invadir-nos-á até 15.Depois a anunciada nova descida a partir de terça,acompanhada ou com muita, pouca ou quase nenhuma precipitação.
Ainda estará tudo em aberto.


----------



## stormy (12 Set 2008 às 08:40)

habemus qualquer coisa a partir de 20.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2008 às 10:29)

Agreste disse:


> O europeu anda completamente perdido nas previsões. Esta saída é espectacular se não fosse demasiado perfeita para ser credível. O núcleo depressionário que atravessa os açores em direcção ao cabo de são vicente quase parece um ciclone tropical de tão rapida que é a descida de pressão...



 Desapareceu. O que seria o provável acontecimento meteorológico do ano.

Fica como prova que o ECMWF também tem delírios e este com requinte de malvadez pois não era daquelas coisas exóticas dos modelos a 300 horas, era já a partir de 3ª ou 4ª feira que se formava o que parecia ser uma depressão tropical pela estrutura da pressão e ventos que apresentava.

Fica a animação do delírio para memória futura 












De qualquer forma os modelos estão muito agitados para daqui a uma semana. Vamos ver o que sobra da confusão.


----------



## vitamos (12 Set 2008 às 11:51)

Apenas mais uma nota da loucura em que os modelos mergulham e que por arrasto baralha qualquer previsão.

Ontem o mapa que apresento de seguida não mostrava uma gota de água para Portugal em 15 dias! Vejam hoje:




http://wxmaps.org/pix/prec4.html


Assim quem se entende?...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2008 às 12:01)

O ECMWF prevê muita precipitação a partir do dia 19 para Portugal de Norte a Sul começando pelo Algarve, podem consultar que o ECMWF tem o mapa da precipitação aberta ao público, mas ontem o ECMWF teve um delírio depois de um Vince seria a namorada do Vince a Kyle e era o casamento perfeito, mas que os modelos andam malucos lá isso andam, vamos ter a esperança se não for uma Kyle será uma Laura. 















Dilúvio no Algarve


----------



## ecobcg (12 Set 2008 às 12:36)

deve ser isso!!!!!

Só vendo para crer!!!!!


----------



## Aurélio (12 Set 2008 às 18:52)

Deve ser isso deve ... 
Este Setembro será seco pelo menos aqui no Sul e a saída das 12h do GFS já deu um belo balde de água fria ... 
e essa saída louca do ECMWF é simplesmente patética !!!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Set 2008 às 20:53)

Não vai restar nada ou quase nada de tudo isso, a tendência é manter o vento de norte fresquinho e o AA fazer a ponte com a Escandinávia.

Favorecendo assim um bloqueio.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Set 2008 às 03:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não vai restar nada ou quase nada de tudo isso, a tendência é manter o vento de norte fresquinho e o AA fazer a ponte com a Escandinávia.
> 
> Favorecendo assim um bloqueio.



Hoje os modelos voltaram a convergir .
Se  convergissem assim em Janeiro Fevereiro,com esta disposição de  peças,  estaríamos desde já aos saltos de contentamento .
Esta aliança entre o Anticlone Açoriano e o Escandinavo , este Nordeste Geral ,que nos anunciam ,
 no Inverno,seria de sonho.
Ontem falávamos de outras variáveis ...
Eu não vos disse que  hoje, a conversa poderia ser outra?
Amanhã voltará a ser outra.
Confesso que esta incerteza a tão curto prazo exponencia esta minha paixão.
Eu sou do tempo em que a fiabilidade da previsão esgotava-se ao 3º dia...


----------



## psm (13 Set 2008 às 08:21)

nimboestrato disse:


> Hoje os modelos voltaram a convergir .
> Se  convergissem assim em Janeiro Fevereiro,com esta disposição de  peças,  estaríamos desde já aos saltos de contentamento .
> Esta aliança entre o Anticlone Açoriano e o Escandinavo , este Nordeste Geral ,que nos anunciam ,
> no Inverno,seria de sonho.
> ...







Pois nimboestrato, mas hoje de manhã(00) já estão um para cada lado.
Tal como escreveste, hoje a conversa é outra.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2008 às 13:34)

Eu estou mais confiante com o ECMWF do que com o GFS, o que eu acho é que o modelo europeu tem existido na instabilidade a partir do dia 18/19 e continua run após run, não seria inédito ter precipitações surpreendentes em Setembro, antigamente Setembro aqui no Algarve lembro-me em 2001, de ter 2 vezes o túnel cheio, por isso, confio no ECMWF tem mostrado mais consistência, posso estar enganado, mas espero que o ECMWF como europeu que sou  espero que o modelo europeu vença o modelo americano,

Dia 19 o AEMET já prevê chuva para Ayamonte, tal como o IM prevê chuva para Faro a partir do dia 19.









Falta muitos dias ainda, mas estou convicto que algo vem aí, Setembro tem que ter precipitação na média ou acima da média, e eu sei que vai ser.

Não venham agora dizer que vai tirar, que vai vir a seca que eu não acredito


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2008 às 14:23)

Pouco a pouco vão retirando a precepitação  vai ficar 0.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Set 2008 às 20:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu estou mais confiante com o ECMWF do que com o GFS..., por isso, confio no ECMWF tem mostrado mais consistência, posso estar enganado, mas espero que o ECMWF como europeu que sou  espero que o modelo europeu vença o modelo americano.



Mais uma reviravolta de 180º do modelo europeu.
A tal chuva abundante para o final da semana que vem deu por ora, nisto:







[/URL][/IMG]

Que dizer? O mesmo de sempre.
Para mais que 5, 6 dias, cautelas e caldos de galinha...
O GFS ainda indica algumas precipitações a partir do final de terça mas tudo parece-me ainda muito preclitante.
Certo, certo, é este sol instalado pelo menos até segunda ,com as temperaturas a recuperarem,a nortada a abrandar e depois, se verá.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2008 às 11:42)

Vai um bloqueio ??

Pois é, parece que vamos ter um situação um pouco complicada para que a chuva chegue até cá, a não ser que se forme uma depressão a sul do AA, isto é, a sul do bloqueio de 1030hpa que é visivel na carta.

De facto a depressão está lá, agora se irá mais pra sul ou oeste é que veremos.


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2008 às 20:52)

Bom potencial a partir de Sexta...vai bombar resta saber se em terra ou no mar   mas que vai vai     Rebelo vai te preparando


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2008 às 00:01)

A previsão indica uma semana interessante para a Madeira, com uma depressão que ficará a fazer ronda pela ilha desde o dia 17 até 24 Set, segundo o GFS.

Possibilidade de trovoadas e precipitação moderada a localmente forte.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Set 2008 às 02:31)

Rog disse:


> A previsão indica uma semana interessante para a Madeira, com uma depressão que ficará a fazer ronda pela ilha desde o dia 17 até 24 Set, segundo o GFS.Possibilidade de trovoadas e precipitação moderada a localmente forte.




Segundo o GFS e agora também, paulatinamente, o  ECMWF, visualiza essa prespectiva. 
Já são os dois , ainda que, com nuances.
Posto isto,e  antes de mais nada ,
ROG, prepara-te.
Será quase certo   que terás  que contar dentro em breve.
E  esse previlégio de contadores de histórias, será posteriormente extensível ao luso rectângulo  ?
Irá a situação depressionária  "Madeirense" deslocar-se para nordeste, para o Continente, lá para mais tarde?
É muito cedo  ainda para defenir onde se irá  agachar e como se irá  acomodar todo um vasto trajecto continental 
quase siberiano, no Oceano.
Ai se estivéssemos em Janeiro com esta disposição de peças:
Falar-se-ía das chuvas anunciadas para a Madeira ,concerteza ,mas falar-se-ía muito mais das hipóteses de neve a cotas baixas no continente.
Não seria?
Ainda assim, serão mais prováveis as chuvas neste tempo que  eventualmente virá,lá mais para diante,  do que as neves que nessas alturas tanto frustam expectativas ...
O sol instalado,de lés-a-lés ainda cá está .
Irá   prolongar a sua estada em relação ao inicialmente previsto.
Que haja a Surpresa ...sempre.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2008 às 09:12)

OI!

Como estará o tempo por aqui este Sábado???? Precisava que estivesse bom tempo e com o mar calminho para a realização da Limpeza Subaquática que estou a organizar!!!!!

Alguém me poderá dar umas indicações do tempo para esse dia, ainda que a 5 dias de distância????


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2008 às 09:37)

ecobcg disse:


> OI!
> 
> Como estará o tempo por aqui este Sábado???? Precisava que estivesse bom tempo e com o mar calminho para a realização da Limpeza Subaquática que estou a organizar!!!!!
> 
> Alguém me poderá dar umas indicações do tempo para esse dia, ainda que a 5 dias de distância????



tas com azar vai chover,por vezes forte, ondulaçao entre 1 e 2 m com sets de 2.5m.
vento a rondar os 15 nós do quadrante leste.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2008 às 09:44)

stormy disse:


> tas com azar vai chover,por vezes forte, ondulaçao entre 1 e 2 m com sets de 2.5m.
> vento a rondar os 15 nós do quadrante leste.



Aqui no Algarve vai estar assim????
Quando a malta quer mau tempo, nada!!! E agora que fazia falta bom tempo.....


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2008 às 09:54)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui no Algarve vai estar assim????
> Quando a malta quer mau tempo, nada!!! E agora que fazia falta bom tempo.....



Ainda não está nada defenido o ideal é esperares por sexta  os modelos estão todos muito incertos.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2008 às 09:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda não está nada defenido o ideal é esperares por sexta  os modelos estão todos muito incertos.



Vou aguardar mais uns dias...a ver o que isto dá!!!

PS: Acho que tenho que falar com os tipos que definiram o Dia Internacional da Limpeza para o final de Setembro, a ver se o mudam para Julho ou Agosto!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2008 às 10:16)

Ela da Madeira já é, agora se vai caminhar para o continente ou não, é que ainda não sabemos  na minha opninão ficará tudo em nuvens e muita humidade.


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2008 às 10:49)

ecobcg disse:


> Vou aguardar mais uns dias...a ver o que isto dá!!!
> 
> PS: Acho que tenho que falar com os tipos que definiram o Dia Internacional da Limpeza para o final de Setembro, a ver se o mudam para Julho ou Agosto!!!!



desculpa !!!!!!
eu pensei q fosses de lagoa açores 
entao acho q tas c um pouco mais de sorte q os açoreanos é q ai eu penso q o tempo estara significativamente melhor q nas ilhas com ondulaçao de leste com 1.5m (situaçao de levante ou sueste) vento fraco a moderado ( 9/13 nós) e possibilidade de aguaceiros (q em principio serao retirados  ate la)


----------



## jpmartins (15 Set 2008 às 14:59)

Ainda vem longe, mas...podemos sonhar.
Resta esperar e ver o evoluir da situação.


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2008 às 20:12)

o CAPE, o LI, o verticalbew, a rh elevada, a t agradavel,o alto ponto de orvalho  e uma discreta depressao em altidude establecerão condiçoes bastante boas para a chuva e as trovoadas no prox fim de semana e principios da outra semana tudo isto apartir de sabado a tarde.
poderemos tambem assistir a alguma ondulaçao especialmente no algarve devido ao fluxo do quadrante sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2008 às 20:17)

stormy disse:


> o CAPE, o LI, o verticalbew, a rh elevada, a t agradavel,o alto ponto de orvalho  e uma discreta depressao em altidude establecerão condiçoes bastante boas para a chuva e as trovoadas no prox fim de semana e principios da outra semana tudo isto apartir de sabado a tarde.
> poderemos tambem assistir a alguma ondulaçao especialmente no algarve devido ao fluxo do quadrante sul.



Acho que ainda é muito cedo para falar em chuva ou trovoada  a não ser para a Madeira e Açores.


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2008 às 20:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acho que ainda é muito cedo para falar em chuva ou trovoada  a não ser para a Madeira e Açores.



penso q ja ha algum grau de certeza e posso afirmar q pelo menos alguma chuva no fds


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2008 às 21:14)

Não acho nada cedo para se poder quase afirmar que iremos ter aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes fortes em portugal continental a partir de Sábado...Rebelo prepara ai essa mestela vitaminada


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2008 às 22:01)

miguel disse:


> Não acho nada cedo para se poder quase afirmar que iremos ter aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes fortes em portugal continental a partir de Sábado...Rebelo prepara ai essa mestela vitaminada



fortes..talvez mas chuva de certeza.
vamos rezar á virgem dos scm`s


----------



## amarusp (15 Set 2008 às 22:20)

Boa Noite, por aqui a temperatura é de 14,3 e a humidade está nos 75%(Jonaslor). 
Espero que o fim de semana seja recheado de instabilidade apesar de estarmos ainda muito distantes!


----------



## Brigantia (15 Set 2008 às 22:55)

Esperemos que essa chuva passe ao lado do Minho porque no próximo fim-de-semana é tempo de Feiras Novas


E já agora um pouco de publicidade...
"Nestas Feiras Novas poupe água beba Super Bock"


----------



## dgstorm (15 Set 2008 às 23:20)

Brigantia disse:


> Esperemos que essa chuva passe ao lado do Minho porque no próximo fim-de-semana é tempo de Feiras Novas
> 
> 
> E já agora um pouco de publicidade...
> "Nestas Feiras Novas poupe água beba Super Bock"



Mai nada


----------



## Perfect Storm (15 Set 2008 às 23:41)

Boa Noite!
Segundo a previsão do GFS, (a 144h ou seja, para o próximo domingo) poderemos ter quantidades de precipitação na zona centro a rondar os 30a 40mm







[/URL][/IMG]

O que acham?


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2008 às 23:55)

Eu continuo a achar que é sonhar muito, mas eu cá espero por ela  o GFS subiu a paráda para aqui de 7.1 mm para 24.1 mm é há vontade do freguês...o modelo tá perdido de todo.

Reparem no promenor do jet stream vai empurrar tudo para oeste.


----------



## Perfect Storm (16 Set 2008 às 01:16)

Realmente! Olhando essa previsão, contraria a previsão anterior
Amanhã provavelmente será outra
Até amanhã


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Set 2008 às 01:33)

dgstorm disse:


> Mai nada



então? então senhores?
Este é um tópico de previsão e alertas, ou é o quê?
Mai nada o quê? Mai nada de sol, ou de chuva,mai de nada 
de Verão tímido .de nortada ou mai nada de nada, mesmo?
Peço desculpa pelo reparo.
Mas caramba,há aqui tópicos para tudo.
E como  também  leitor  interessado deste tópico 
gostaria que "mai nada" 
não fosse a essência  de um post..
Este reparo não será dirigido a ti dgstrom .
Quem sou eu.Um leitor/participante de há apenas meio ano...
Não. Este reparo é para nós todos, os que queremos melhorar este unico forum em Portugal, sobre tudo o que podemos por cá encontrar.
Peço desculpa , mas tinha que o dizer.
...
Voltando ao tópico, 
o que ainda e apenas estará mais ou menos certo e seguro será a convectividade madeirense.Para vários dias.
O nosso Rog , se puder, trará inúmeros relatos em  dias diferentes.
Pelo Continente, já se vai fazendo contas quer aos mm de chuva quer à abordagem das trovoadas lá para o fim de semana.Alguns  modelos (GFS entre outros)colocam primeiramente ,aguaceiros dispersos e isolados  explosivos a sudoeste da ponta de Sagres.Depois, já com menor intensidade atingirão sobretudo o sudoeste da Ibéria.
Depois a partir de domingo qualquer região,em qualquer hora poderá ver precipitações.
Outros modelos (o ECMWF,por exemplo) ainda vacilam quanto ao destino a dar à "depressão madeirense " mas também ele determinado em que algo se passará.
Ainda é cedo?
Hum ...já não será assim tanto.
Mas como já assisti a tantas e variadíssimas  desilusões,
o melhor será ficar por aqui e não começar a ter o discurso do "velho do restelo"...


----------



## vitamos (16 Set 2008 às 10:13)

Já aqui foram muitas vezes referenciados os falsos alarmes dos modelos...

Desta vez e apesar de tudo parece (pela run das 0z) que começa a existir alguma semelhança em 3 dos modelos que habitualmente consulto. GFS, ECMWF e UKMO (sendo que o último só o uso para comparação, e não me fio quase nada nele).

Não vou postar figuras uma vez que são várias as que me despertam a atenção sobretudo no Sábado ao fim do dia e Domingo de madrugada. É de referir que estes espaços temporais, se a situação se verificar, são variáveis, podendo os picos de precipitação alterar. Contudo começo a achar que o cenário está muito promissor...

De referir que no actual estado da previsão, Lisboa e zonas envolventes seriam as mais afectadas com quantidades de precipitação consideráveis... 

Mas cá está... muito tempo e ainda muita incerteza! Mas adivinha-se um fim de semana molhado! (molhadão ou molhadito?)


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2008 às 10:57)

Mais uma maluqueira do GFS, o modelo está completamente   para aqui já vou nos 40 mm segundo o GFS quero ver o que vai restar  uns 2 ou 3 mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2008 às 11:49)

Os modelos estão a compor-se como eu gosto, chuva já ninguém tira e trovoada também não pelo menos no Algarve

*Meteorograma para Olhão*





Lindo mesmo muito lindo, já não é a 1ªvez que o GFS prevê 66 mm há 2 dias também colocou 66 mm, por isso, pode acontecer.

Madeira já não foge agora é só pedir ao Rog para fazer ligação directa aqui ao algarve e fica tudo contente.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2008 às 12:01)

Pois .. Pois mas atenção que esta depressão parece-me bastante instável e quando existe ventos que tendem a empurrá-la para Oeste tudo pode acontecer ... mas o que é bom é que todos os modelos apontam no mesmo sentido !!

O que ainda se pode destacar é (de acordo com os recentes mapas de precipitação) que esta depressão poderá trazer e que me parecem ser bastantes importantes na Sexta e no Sábado mas que deverão ficar no Mar !!

Acho que contudo os mapas de precipitação ainda irão mudar bastante principalmente em termos de localização !!


----------



## psm (16 Set 2008 às 12:05)

Considero que esta ultima run é muito favoravel ao nivel de precipitação para o sudoeste de Portugal, e teremos todos que esperar se vai confirmar


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2008 às 13:54)

psm disse:


> Considero que esta ultima run é muito favoravel ao nivel de precipitação para o sudoeste de Portugal, e teremos todos que esperar se vai confirmar



Pois é  vamos esperar por quinta para ter certezas.


----------



## stormy (16 Set 2008 às 15:50)

la esta o ecm a devairar...uma TD no mar negro????
quanto a depressao madeirense ela NAO SERA MTO CAVADA e situar-se-a mais proximo ao continente trazendo uma situaçao inetressante ao cento e sul


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2008 às 16:17)

Só um pequeno aparte ... em relação a este tópico ... 
O que é isto ???







Isto relaciona-se de alguma forma com os niveis de pressão na Europa?
Se for não vai originar uma situação de bloqueio (A) onde deveria nesses meses ser o inverso???

Um anti-ciclone nessa posição não origina valentes nortadas e muito frio na Europa como se preve este ano ?????

Agradeço que alguém me explique o que é o Z700 que ainda não percebi nada disto e de que forma influencia a circulação zonal???


----------



## stormy (16 Set 2008 às 17:32)

Aurélio disse:


> Só um pequeno aparte ... em relação a este tópico ...
> O que é isto ???
> 
> 
> ...



se for isso abencoado nov pq tera menor PA na area da madeira (DANA´S)


----------



## stormy (16 Set 2008 às 20:33)

pois é.. um FDS bom para rainstorms e thunderstorms 
e logo onde é mais necessario


----------



## DRC (16 Set 2008 às 20:45)

Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia o tempo deverá agravar-se a partir de 6ª feira
(19 Setembro 2008) com a ocorrência de aguaceiros no Centro e Sul de Portugal 
Continental.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2008 às 22:01)

Bem, se isto se confirmar poderemos ver alguma actividade convectiva, essencialmente o sul


----------



## stormy (16 Set 2008 às 22:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, se isto se confirmar poderemos ver alguma actividade convectiva, essencialmente o sul



eu diria o sul e o litoral centro


----------



## meteo (17 Set 2008 às 01:09)

sabem-me dizer se amnha a tarde vai chover em Lisboa ? é que o freemeteo fala de chuva fraca para a tarde,mas o IM só fala de ceu muito nublado por nuvens altas..fiquei confuso


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2008 às 11:27)

Coisa mais esquesita


----------



## Bgc (17 Set 2008 às 18:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> Coisa mais *esquesita*



ESQUISITA, pah


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2008 às 18:58)

Bgc disse:


> ESQUISITA, pah



Sim a ISO de 20ºC por cima da peninsula ibérica é esquestia


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2008 às 19:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim a ISO de 20ºC por cima da peninsula ibérica é esquestia



desculpem mas n é assim tao incomum!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2008 às 19:05)

stormy disse:


> desculpem mas n é assim tao incomum!



Sim de facto não é incomum em Agosto, agora nesta altura do ano já não é muito normal


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2008 às 19:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim a ISO de 20ºC por cima da peninsula ibérica é esquestia



A depressão localizada a oeste da Península provoca um fluxo de sul fazendo entrar ar quente do norte de África e nessa região ainda está bastante calor.


----------



## Brunomc (17 Set 2008 às 20:00)

Previsão do Estofex para amanhã


----------



## rijo (18 Set 2008 às 20:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro 2008*




A previsão do IM para Sábado : *CHUVA E TROVOADA* para Portugal Continental


----------



## psm (19 Set 2008 às 08:38)

Quanto a este tópico irá ser semelhante ao do seguimento da depressão Dulce, pois todos os modelos colocam esta depressão perto da PI para os proximos 10 dias (com mais ou menos injeção de ar frio em altura), o que é de salientar é o Anticiclone  da Sibéria fazer "ponte" com o dos Açores isto ao nivel de pressão atmosferica à superficie, esta é uma situação que não se vê todos os anos para esta altura do ano(se fosse no inverno era normal).


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2008 às 19:20)

Nunca tinha visto tanto unanimidade nos modelos  quanto ás temperaturas.


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2008 às 19:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nunca tinha visto tanto unanimidade nos modelos  quanto ás temperaturas.



Realmente, são 5 dias com uma unanimidade rara.


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2008 às 19:50)

Alguns modelos quanto a precipitação para amanhã:


*Global GFS 12/18/00 acumulado 6h (run 12z)*








*Global ECMWF/IM 12/18/00 acumulado 6h (run 00z)*








*Meso HIRLAM/AEMET 12/18/00 acumulado 6h (run 12z)*








*Meso ALADIN/IM 9/12/15/18/21/00 acumulado 3h (run 12z)*






O meu palpite vai para um dia mais animado na grande lisboa, litoral e interior centro  e litoral norte.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Set 2008 às 20:11)

O posicionamento dos anticiclones dos Açores – Europeu – Siberiano ao longo dos paralelos provocará a ocorrência de uma circulação retrógrada sobre o sul da Europa / mar Mediterrâneo durante os próximos 8 / 10 dias, pelo que a Cut_off low localizada a sudoeste da Península Ibérica não tem as condições privilegiadas para se deslocar para leste; pelo contrário, tudo indica que se formará uma vasta área depressionára algo complexa ligando a Cut_off low atlântica aos centros de baixas pressões existentes na Europa Oriental / Mar Mediterrâneo.
Assim, parece que a instabilidade em Portugal Continental veio mesmo para ficar, pelo menos nos próximos 10 dias.

Forecast Model Animations; Wetter3.com; Meteonet


----------



## Agreste (19 Set 2008 às 23:48)

Isto cabia bem dentro do tópico de suicídios mas...

Na semana passada falava-se da Tempestade Tropical que o ECMWF desenhou durante umas horas nas cartas... Hoje ao GFS saiu-lhe uma igual. Após as 300 horas é até bastante divertido de observar! 

*A do ECMWF*






*E a do GFS*






Felizmente que os modelos estão na maior parte das vezes certos. Por vezes também têem o seus momentos divertidos.


----------



## stormy (19 Set 2008 às 23:56)

Agreste disse:


> Isto cabia bem dentro do tópico de suicídios mas...
> 
> Na semana passada falava-se da Tempestade Tropical que o ECMWF desenhou durante umas horas nas cartas... Hoje ao GFS saiu-lhe uma igual. Após as 300 horas é até bastante divertido de observar!
> 
> ...


sao eles q ja n sabem o q fazer!!!
como é logico esse cenario ja foi retirado


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Set 2008 às 04:15)

Gerofil disse:


> O posicionamento dos anticiclones dos Açores – Europeu – Siberiano ao longo dos paralelos provocará a ocorrência de uma circulação retrógrada sobre o sul da Europa / mar Mediterrâneo durante os próximos 8 / 10 dias...



Ai se fosse Fevereiro  com este posicionamento desta vastíssima  região anticiclónica!!!
Quantos de nós,os amantes da neve, estaríamos à beira de um ataque de nervos?
Mas é Setembro.Quedaremos  ainda assim , à espera que algo aconteça.
Tudo parece ter "recuado" para Noroeste.Má Sina.Triste Fado.
Mas por detrás de uma grande montanha estará uma, ainda maior.
Os modelos já nos acenam com mais instabilidade para depois de quarta-feira, quando ainda  não chegou cá a já tão anunciada.
September songs...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2008 às 04:34)

nimboestrato disse:


> Ai se fosse Fevereiro  com este posicionamento desta vastíssima  região anticiclónica!!!
> Quantos de nós,os amantes da neve, estaríamos à beira de um ataque de nervos?
> Mas é Setembro.Quedaremos  ainda assim , à espera que algo aconteça.
> Tudo parece ter "recuado" para Noroeste.Má Sina.Triste Fado.
> ...



Caro nimbo... teremos que ter calma... cada epoca a seu tempo.. tal como ainda me recordo, quando vivia na confusao da 'Bela' Cidade da Amadora o belo nevao..sim bela nesse dia... quem não gosta de ver nevar...??

Mas agora, um Setembro cheio de surpresas... e na minha opiniao, as melhores para vir... grandes depressoes, grandes festas...

Tudo na meteo é lindo..vamos aproveitar as que estao para vir... viva o calor, no inverno..viva o frio


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Set 2008 às 04:51)

]ToRnAdO[;86163 disse:
			
		

> Mas agora, um Setembro cheio de surpresas... grandes depressoes, grandes festas...
> 
> Tudo na meteo é lindo..vamos aproveitar as que estao para vir... viva o calor, no inverno..viva o frio



Claro.Fora de questão...
Que venham...
Os amantes da neve, são os mesmos das trovoadas e dos 
aguaceiros fortes .
Dos ventos com rajadas e desta noite quente de Verão...
Somos todos nós...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2008 às 04:56)

nimboestrato disse:


> Claro.Fora de questão...
> Que venham...
> Os amantes da neve, são os mesmos das trovoadas e dos
> aguaceiros fortes .
> ...



Sempre amigo...

Ja viste que o centro depressionario ja desceu aos 1003hpa desta ''dulce''??

Venham elas...

Eu prefiro este tipo de depressões do que frio....


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2008 às 10:22)

Eu prefiro este tipo de depressões do que frio....[/QUOTE]

partilho da tua opinião


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2008 às 14:34)

_"Hoy Sábado las condiciones meteorológicas estarán marcadas por la presencia de una borrasca frente a las costas atlánticas de la Península y por la entrada de vientos de componente marítima. La borrasca atlántica que ayer se situaba entre el Golfo de Cádiz y el Norte de las Islas Canarias se irá desplazando hacia el Norte hasta situarse a la altura de la Península, tanto en niveles superficiales como su embolsamiento frío aislado en altura, pero sin afectarla directamente. De esta manera se incrementarán progresivamente tanto la inestabilidad como la nubosidad en el Oeste y la mitad Sur peninsulares a lo largo del día, con lo que se dará la posibilidad de precipitaciones en estas zonas. En la vertiente mediterránea la entrada de vientos de componente marítima, principalmente hacia su mitad Sur, aportará nubosidad e incluso algunas lluvias débiles al litoral del Este o Sureste peninsular. Un potente y extenso anticiclón estará hoy centrado sobre el Norte de Europa desde donde impulsará una circulación de vientos del Este sobre el continente europeo hasta el mar Cantábrico. Mañana Domingo se espera una situación muy similar aunque la borrasca se irá acercando hasta afectar ya directamente al Oeste peninsular con la entrada de bajas presiones en superficie sobre la Península y su embolsamiento frío asociado que al final del día se situará sobre el Oeste de la Península. Con esta situación se reforzará y extenderá la inestabilidad desde el Sur y Oeste peninsulares hacia la vertiente mediterránea. El Lunes la borrasca seguirá moviéndose hacia el Este de manera que su inestabilidad en altura afectará a todo el territorio peninsular mientras que en niveles superficiales se centrará sobre el Norte de la Península. La nubosidad y las precipitaciones se extenderán entonces de forma generalizada a muchas áreas de la Península, sobre todo al Norte y parte de la vertiente mediterránea. La posición de la borrasca podría enviar vientos del Oeste o Suroeste hacia parte de la vertiente mediterránea, sobre todo hacia su mitad Sur, oponiéndose a la entrada de vientos marítimos por lo que debe vigilarse la previsión meteorológica a fin de ver donde será más importante la entrada de humedad y nubosidad de origen mediterráneo ya que determinará la situación de las precipitaciones más destacables en la mitad Este. A medio plazo se espera que no cambie la situación sinóptica durante la próxima semana con un extenso y potente anticiclón sobre el Norte de Europa y la borrasca en niveles altos con un movimiento ligeramente errático, desplazándose hacia el Este hasta unirse a una depresión en altura sobre el centro del continente y volviendo más tarde en un movimiento retrógrado hacia la Península. Con esta situación se mantendrá una situación de inestabilidad generalizada, alternada con días más estables en la mitad Sur, que puede provocar precipitaciones generalizadas la próxima semana en toda la Península."_

CEAMET


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2008 às 18:26)

no prox FDS outra cut-off low instalar-se-á a SO de sagres com uma MSLP semelhante a dulce mas (espero eu) mais rica em precipitaçao e mais prox ao continente.
a prox semana sera recheada de trovoadas e aguaceiros (a localização é incerta) e entao apartir de 5ª a depressao começará a exercer influencia no continente e madeira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2008 às 12:59)

Bom, o GFS teve um delírio e mete uma situação caso venha a verificar-se seria um dilúvio para terras algarvias, a 126 horas que seria 6ªfeira, mas falta alguns dias, mas pode ser uma tendência algo interessante

Nunca tinha visto, um gráfico com um valor tão alto de precipitação, aqui para a minha terrinha


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Set 2008 às 13:25)

Lá estão os modelos a desassossegar-nos de novo.
Depois desta meia-Dulce, meia coisa nenhuma,a partir de quinta/sexta volta a previsão de precipitações generosas e generalizadas.
Até lá, sabemos a quantas voltas e reviravoltas dos modelos iremos assistir.
Até lá, quantas expectativas irão ser abraçadas.
Chegados lá , quantas desilusões invadir-nos-ão?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2008 às 15:07)

A unanimidade está a começar a ir pelos ares


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Set 2008 às 03:19)

nimboestrato disse:


> Lá estão os modelos a desassossegar-nos de novo.
> Depois desta meia-Dulce, meia coisa nenhuma...



Lá estão os habitantes da baixa Coimbrã ou os do Nordeste Transmontano  depois de nos ler, dizendo:
Olha-me este. Dulce, meia coisa nenhuma?Meia quê???
Como te atreves?
Pois é.
O recato, quando não há certezas, será a melhor abordagem à discussão.
Afinal a Dulce existe.Desceu à Terra.
Mas os modelos insistem:
Esta situação depressionária atenuar-se-á gradualmente a partir das próximas horas.
Mas ameaça regressar revigorada já a partir de quinta-feira (25).
Habemos Setembro...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2008 às 07:39)

Centro de baixas pressões no interior Norte e respectivo sistema frontal







[/IMG]
22.09.2008_00h00






[/IMG]​23.09.2009_00h00

Hoje a maior instabilidade vai estar centrada nas regiões do norte, com a possibilidade de ocorrer aguaceiros fortes e queda de granizo, especialmente durante a tarde.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2008 às 19:10)

Parece estar a querer-se formar uma 2º depressão adjacente a esta, e com caracteristicas mais interessantes que a 1º (Dulce)  vamos lá ver no que vai dar, mas certezas certezas só 48 horas antes do acontecimento.


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2008 às 19:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parece estar a querer-se formar uma 2º depressão adjacente a esta, e com caracteristicas mais interessantes que a 1º (Dulce)  vamos lá ver no que vai dar, mas certezas certezas só 48 horas antes do acontecimento.



Ainda assim a grande Lisboa continua numa bolha seca.


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2008 às 23:57)

Ja a partir do início do dia de quarta-feira (dia 24), a aproximação de uma depressão pode trazer aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoadas para a Madeira. O modelo GFS a cada run oscila entre o passar sobre a ilha ou entao toda ao lado.. 
na run das 18h


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Set 2008 às 02:02)

E depois de dias difíceis para a previsão ,
mais dias difíceis vão continuar assim.
Assim sucede na Ibéria quando os  vastos  Anticlicones Escandinavo/britânico/Açoriano  juntam circulações.
Dias difíceis quando tal sucede no Inverno,
quanto mais no fim do Verão.
Se para poucas horas, acabamos de assistir a inúmeros desencontros ,(quem ousaria prever para este início de manhã uma precipitação tão intensa na região do Porto),agora até estremeço ,quando aqui escrevo,com base nos modelos de previsão, 
que  a instabilidade atenuar-se-á a partir das  próximas horas ,mas lá para o final da semana regressará.
Que credibilidade terão tais afirmações, neste Setembro que promete continuar a surpreender?


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2008 às 16:11)

A situação daqui a uns dias dias pode ser interessante.
Presentemente temos este cenário de um cavado em altura que se prolonga até bem dentro do Atlântico.

Visível nesta imagem do ECM para os 500hPa






ou também nesta carta do GFS aos 300hPa






Na extremidade ocidental deste vale temos uma ULL que não é muito forte mas dada a localização tem gerado convecção. Ainda veremos se fortalece um pouco.







Esta ULL vai andar ali uns dias a oeste da Madeira, depois dependendo dos modelos desloca-se para leste ou dissipa-se neste vale e forma-se outra depressão em altura, esta já mais próxima do continente, dependendo também dos modelos. O ECM seria o mais interessante com ela a oeste do continente e com bastante força:

Cartas de altitude do ECM (300 e 500hpa)






O GFS forma-a em terra embora indique um movimento retrogrado dela para Oeste o que é sempre interessante.

Cartas de altitude GFS 500 hpa.







De acordo com o ECM isto tudo traria alguma animação ao sul do país no sábado, para os que ficaram a chuchar no dedo com a Dulce.

ECM precipitação Sábado:






Simultaneamente quase todos os modelos indicam uma formação de uma depressão nos Açores daqui a dias que poderia ser relativamente cavada, tipo 990hPa, cuja frentes poderiam depois interagir com esta instabilidade em altura no início da próxima semana. Mas isso já começa a ser a muitos dias para estar a perder muito tempo com o assunto.

GFS Precipitação de sábado a 3ªfeira:


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2008 às 16:34)

Tava mesmo a organizar um post sobre isso. 

Acho que essa baixa relativa pode ter a haver com qualquer coisa que terá escapado da zona tropical mais sul. Tipo desistiu da viagem até aos states e migrou lentamente para norte. Isto tem sido um repetição de baixas relativas naquela zona, um espécie de gota fria atlântica. Não sei qual a temperatua da água, mas é interessante e potencialmente perigoso.  

Não acho muita piada as trovoadas que nascem naquele lugar, sobretudo porque se organizam rapidamente quando são alimentadas com ar frio de latitudes superiores. 

Sou mais adepto das pacíficas travessías dos sistemas frontais, até porque são elas que trazem a saturação dos solos por alturas do Natal. 

E olhando mais adiante, também não é de desprezar a fixação durante tantos dias de uma depressão sobre os açores. 

Isto parece que é só coisas boas...


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (23 Set 2008 às 16:42)

Boa tarde pessoal. O GFS está a modelar outra situação engraçada para o Atlântico no principio de Outubro. Vamos aguardar serenamente...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Set 2008 às 17:58)

Bem parece que para a madeira a instabilidade vai começar já a partir de amanhã.

Segundo o IM


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2008 às 18:08)

Bem, embora ainda seja muito cedo  parece que o GFS pela run das 12 Z de hoje  nos anda a colocar " à porta" a primeira tempestade de Outubro lá para o dia 9 , até lá os modelos ainda vão alterar muito por isso acho pouco credível a esta distância.....


----------



## psm (23 Set 2008 às 18:21)

Snifa disse:


> Bem, embora ainda seja muito cedo  parece que o GFS pela run das 12 Z de hoje  nos anda a colocar " à porta" a primeira tempestade de Outubro lá para o dia 9 , até lá os modelos ainda vão alterar muito por isso acho pouco credível a esta distância.....



Se sabes que é tão improvável não o tinhas posto pois já houve modelagem mais "radical". No entanto isto não é censura , mas a 384 horas tem dó .


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2008 às 19:43)

Bem, será que está instabilidade toda se irá manter ?? ou o AA irá progredir para sul e formar um tampão anti chuva...aguardemos.

Pelo menos nas temperaturas o cenário não vai mudar muito


----------



## psm (23 Set 2008 às 20:29)

Nesta altura de transição, é muito dificil de fazer previsões, isto que eu estou expressar é tudo devido a esta ultima saida do ecmwf, em que coloca um geopotencial muito elevado na vertical no golfo da biscaia no dia 27 de setembro com 5880 hp, e é essa colocação geografica que o modelo pôe que vai condicionar no futuro, de como se irá comportar o jet stream. 
Tal  como o Vince postou anteriormente, o inicio da formação desse mesmo alto geopotencial mantêm-se mas posteriormente a sua localização (sobre Inglaterra) ficou diferente, mas  nesta ultima run coloca-o na posição acima que referida.


----------



## stormy (23 Set 2008 às 21:21)

estas previsões sao muito incertas e eu acho q devemos ir analisando as actualizações cuidadosamente especialmente as de 72 horas já q sao as mais fiaveis.
na minha ideia isto esta uma confusao ( um pantano barometrico) e eu acho q essa depressao "interessante" devera ser reposicionada e enfraquecida pelo modelo embora a conjunçao de um fluxo intenso de S ( ar mto quente e humido) com uma depressao cavada possa dar em desastre.


----------



## psm (23 Set 2008 às 21:41)

stormy disse:


> estas previsões sao muito incertas e eu acho q devemos ir analisando as actualizações cuidadosamente especialmente as de 72 horas já q sao as mais fiaveis.
> na minha ideia isto esta uma confusao ( um pantano barometrico) e eu acho q essa depressao "interessante" devera ser reposicionada e enfraquecida pelo modelo embora a conjunçao de um fluxo intenso de S ( ar mto quente e humido) com uma depressao cavada possa dar em desastre.





Tens que ser mais especifico no que tu estás a escrever, pois quem ler não percebe o que entende por "essa depressão interessante" do quando, onde,e  hora, onde ela irá ser enfraquecida,  a causa desse mesmo enfraquecimento, e o que é esse fluxo muito quente donde vem.


----------



## Rog (23 Set 2008 às 21:44)

Para amanhã o IM prevê para a Madeira aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoadas.
No ensemble do GFS os membros a poucas horas do evento não podiam estar mais às aranhas...
Enquanto na temperatura há unanimidade, na precipitação só concordam quando se inicia a precipitação.. a partir daí cada um vê o evento à sua maneira uns com quase nenhuma precipitação, outros chuva forte. A Madeira fica quase na fronteira entre o "nada" e o "tudo" daí a oscilação de previsões.





imagem de satélite das 19h que já mostra o que está a caminho da ilha, veremos se ainda chega por aqui em estado de deixar algo.


----------



## Teles (23 Set 2008 às 22:26)

O meteograme Europe preve chuva acompanhada de trovoadas para os dias 27 e 28


----------



## stormy (23 Set 2008 às 22:43)

psm disse:


> Tens que ser mais especifico no que tu estás a escrever, pois quem ler não percebe o que entende por "essa depressão interessante" do quando, onde,e  hora, onde ela irá ser enfraquecida,  a causa desse mesmo enfraquecimento, e o que é esse fluxo muito quente donde vem.



 estava a referir-me a depressao de domingo 28 q o GFS prevê.
acho q vai enfraquecer porque o ECMWF nao preve praticamente nada e sempre q fazemos previsões devemos analizar todos os modelos e nao só o GFS, dai eu achar q essa depressao nao vai ser tao intensa como o previsto pelo GFS e deverá ficar pelos açores.


----------



## Teles (23 Set 2008 às 22:45)

Desculpem faltava isto


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2008 às 23:23)

Na minha opinião e não passa de uma opinião essa depressão dos Açores que se forma no Sábado vai ser mais que uma simples depressão basta ver que é mostrada por praticamente todos os modelos tem uma rota e um movimento estranho e para mim vai ter um olho... 

A partir de sexta e até domingo estão de volta as trovoadas um pouco por todo o pais...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Set 2008 às 23:47)

Mais uma vez acho que se trata de uma depressao subtropical...mas esta vai ter mais espaço...


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Set 2008 às 02:30)

O Noroeste da Ibéria que tanto noroeste/nortada  teve este Verão ,sorri agora.
Haverá incertezas quanto aos dias com convecção,e em que  regiões.
As  dúvidas persistem quanto a eventuais   surpresas.
Haverá mais dias deste limbo ,em que será pouco provável que algo aconteça mas haverá a possibilidade de muito acontecer.Mais dias assim.
Mas  já se sabe que o   Anticlone dos Açores acampará pela    Britânia..
E quando assim é , o Noroeste deixa de ser agreste e sorri.
Os nortes, estarão ausentes .Haverá mais Verão  a Noroeste agora, com tanto sueste, do que em quase todos os dias do Verão terminado. 
Pena  tal configuração estabilizada dos campos depressionários, não se ter  conjugado há 2 meses atrás.
Aí , falaríamos de Verão de verdade, que nós, os do noroeste, efectivamente este Verão , não  tivémos.


----------



## Relâmpago (24 Set 2008 às 09:44)

Olá

Segundo as cartas de previsão do Metoffice, isto não me parece muito animador, pelo menos até dia 27


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2008 às 10:03)

Isto a mim não me parece nada animador .. a menos que isto mude muito e atendendo a que isto vai ser mais uma depressão em altura parece-me que esta depressão vai passar a sul de Portugal (abaixo do Algarve) e vai largar a precipitação na Andaluzia espanhola ... 

Mais uma seca .... como foi esta última depressão que enquanto eles davam chuva ... eu estava a torrar ao sol


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2008 às 10:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Isto a mim não me parece nada animador .. a menos que isto mude muito e atendendo a que isto vai ser mais uma depressão em altura parece-me que esta depressão vai passar a sul de Portugal (abaixo do Algarve) e vai largar a precipitação na Andaluzia espanhola ...



O ECMWF mantem instabilidade para o sul

*Precipitação*







*Altura*






*Superficie*








*GFS*






A depressão dos Açores é que se afasta muito para Oeste (ECM) ou sudoeste (GFS) dos Açores na próxima semana.


----------



## stormy (24 Set 2008 às 10:21)

a tal depressao dos açores  prevista p a prox semana devera ser acompanhada com rigor pois segundo o ECMWF estara integrada numa massa quente e establecera um LLC intenso com possivel desenvolvimento de uma TS ou STD.
quanto a peninsula establecer-se-a uma situaçao de intabilidade ( provavelmente parecida com a dulce) q durará desde 6ª até ao inicio da prox semana.


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2008 às 10:41)

stormy disse:


> a tal depressao dos açores  prevista p a prox semana devera ser acompanhada com rigor pois segundo o ECMWF estara integrada numa massa quente e establecera um LLC intenso com possivel desenvolvimento de uma TS ou STD.



É o que dizem alguns modelos






Mas é algo que acontece quase sempre com todas as depressões deste género naquela zona do Atlântico nesta altura do ano (Setembro/Outubro), é a altura mais favorável para isto nestas latitudes, a água ainda está quente e existe algum frio contido em altura que ajuda a convecção, após perderem as características frontais tem sempre a tendência de ganharem alguma simetria e aquecerem um pouco o nucleo nos seus últimos dias de vida, que a avaliar pelos modelos seria já em afastamentos dos Açores. Neste caso é uma boa possibilidade porque a pressão desce razoavelmente e de acordo com o GFS mover-se-ia para sudoeste para água mais quente de 26ºC. Mas é muito cedo para cenários desses pois a depressão ainda nem sequer nasceu. 

Também interessante seria a ULL agora a oeste da Madeira já reflectida na superfície com 1010/1012mb aguentar-se mais uns dias e haver alguma interacção dos remanescentes desta com alguma frente da depressão dos Açores mas o _timing_ não parece favorável.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2008 às 11:45)

Estes modelos estão muito incertos ... creio que apenas Sexta Feira poderemos saber o que realmente vai acontecer .. pois penso que até a 48horas a previsão é bastante incerta por isso temos que ir acompanhando....

Mas para já segundo os modelos de hoje a tendencia é que para o próximo fim de semana tenhamos aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial na região Sul, mas realçe para ser provável que a maior parte da precipitação vá para a Andaluzia ...
Essa situação começará no Sábado mantendo-se até Segunda Feira !!!


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Set 2008 às 11:56)

O IM Aposta forte aqui por Lisboa para a semana já a partir deste sabado!  

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidade10dias.jsp

Isso claro! tudo poderá mudar!


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2008 às 12:00)

Aurélio disse:


> pois penso que até a 48horas a previsão é bastante incerta por isso temos que ir acompanhando....



Sim, são situações muito frágeis que mudam a cada run.
Uma animação do GFS da temperatura em altura (500hPa)






Esperemos que bolha de ar frio se aguente melhor que a bolha dos mercados financeiros


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2008 às 12:38)

Fantkboy disse:


> O IM Aposta forte aqui por Lisboa para a semana já a partir deste sabado!
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidade10dias.jsp
> 
> Isso claro! tudo poderá mudar!



Pois ... Pois, mas viste bem qual a probabilidade de ocorrência de precipitação depois de Segunda ??????


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Set 2008 às 13:08)

Mas quaisquer probabilidades já me agrada!  ! É certo que há menos probabilidade mas Vou acompanhando este forum na espectativa de que algo interessante aconteça nas runs proximas. Tá tudo muito fragil ainda. e tudo puderá mudar. Os modelos assim o dizem!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2008 às 17:47)

Sábado e Domingo podem ser dias interessantes aqui no Algarve, uma vez que o vento estará moderado a forte de Sueste, o que torna o ar mais quente e húmido, logo propício à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas.

Se chover dia de São Miguel ou então pela feira de Olhão (decorre este fim-de-semana), então teremos um ano bom em termos de precipitação,


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2008 às 22:10)

Que AA tão interessante  vamos lá ver se aquelas duas depressões o conseguem empurrar um pouco mais para norte e virem até nós.


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2008 às 23:38)

O IM colocou a Madeira sob alerta amarelo para vento forte com rajadas até 90km/h, e chuva por vezes forte entre 10 a 20mm por hora


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Set 2008 às 12:23)

Bem o Freemeteo mete 44.5mm para V.R.S.A e a GFS por lá anda tambem para domingo...


http://www.freemeteo.com/...amp;la=18&gid=2261598

http://www.wetterzentrale...e/pics/MS_-837eur_g05.png

E o MM5 mostra um potencial precipitacional bastante elevado tambem

http://www.meteogalicia.e...lego/modelos/modelos.asp#

E algum vento sustentavel tambem...

e segundo o mapa NRL:

http://www.nrlmry.navy.mi...catt.scatt.wind.atl.x.png

Muito Bom!


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2008 às 12:59)

Mantêm-se as previsões de instabilidade para o fim de semana e segunda-feira com um novo embolsamento de ar frio que circula de forma retrograda  de leste para oeste ao longo do cavado que actualmente  se prolonga agora até à madeira, isolando depois mais uma depressão em altura que se localizará ao largo de Portugal descendo depois para sul, reflectindo-se finalmente na superfície a sudoeste do Algarve seguindo depois para o sul espanha onde poderá gerar situações complicadas.

*ECM 500hPa*





*GFS 500hPa*






Haverá bom fornecimento de humidade






A precipitação seria mais intensa a sul devido à maior instabilidade, podendo ser importante no sotavento algarvio e interior centro/sul

*Precipitação GFS*






*Precipitação ECM*






Isto claro, se os modelos estiverem certos, mas tem bastante semelhanças o que já diz qualquer coisa.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Set 2008 às 13:07)

É pena Vince segundo os modelos a depressao dos Açores não escolher o melhor caminho...

Pois agora que temos possibilidade de ver uma coisa em grande dentro das nossas aguas é que não da em nada para o Continente... mas ate la tudo pode mudar, quem sabe


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2008 às 13:58)

Rebelo prepara o estamine é desta que vamos fazer uma caçada a sério  Trovoadas muito fortes em especial no Interior Sul a partir da noite de Sábado madrugada de Domingo e todo o dia de Domingo...segunda está bom também! 

Depois desta instabilidade vem a pasmaceira onde nada vai acontecer  é aproveitar agora...


----------



## stormy (25 Set 2008 às 14:44)

a situaçao é preocupante desde as 12h de sabado ás 00 de 3ª devido á quantidade de precipitaçao acumulada é aos fortes fenomenos convectivos.

sabendo q esta situaçao deverá atingir as regioes do centro e sul de um modo geral penso q devemos todos prestar atenção e nao pensar q regioes como lisboa ou setubal serão menos afectadas ( como diz o GFS)
pois os imprevistos sao reais e mais vale prevenir do q remediar para nao acontecer como em coimbra no FDS passado.


----------



## stormy (25 Set 2008 às 14:55)

só uma pergunta será correcto compreender o sul de portugal continental desde o algarve até setubal-evora, o centro desde setubal-evora até ao paralelo 40 e o norte acima dete paralelo?


----------



## vitamos (25 Set 2008 às 15:01)

Segundo o freemeteo até 4ªFeira 1 de Outubro:

Lisboa: 2,1mm
Setúbal: 3,8mm
Faro: 44mm 

Obviamente que nem o freemeteo é dono de qualquer razão como também falta ainda algumas horas até chegarmos a Sábado! Acho no entanto que é muito prematuro falar em fortes tempestades, trovoadas intensas, chuvas diluvianas...

É claro que prevenir sim! Alarmar não! Aguardar sempre


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2008 às 17:23)

Esta Run já veio baralhar e agora o melhor já não se limita ao interior e é também pelo Litoral...tudo tem a ver com a localização final da depressão se for no golfo da Biscaia então o Interior vai ficar explosivo se for a entrada do Golfo mas ainda fora então será onde calhar o melhor da festa...


----------



## vitamos (25 Set 2008 às 17:45)

Como disseste Miguel, é um novo baralhar:

E se à pouco tinha dito que não devíamos colocar demasiado "alarme" na situação, mantenho aquilo que disse, mas começo a dar razão à cautela e prevenção, mais do anteriormente. Isto porque embora a localização esteja toda baralhada e provavelmente iremos ter surpresas como na "Dulce" em que a localização principal da festa falhou em quase todas as previsões, existe um outro factor que se salienta... Aumentou a precipitação prevista na depressão em si... Com contornos muito perigosos a rondar a costa, caso não seja retirada água nas próximas runs do gfs, isto se o gfs andar com o "toque certo"

Cautela, caldos de galinha e cá estamos nós todos para ir acompanhando...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2008 às 18:14)

Bom, isto está cá uma incerteza nos modelos, mas o Hirlam do INM é de meter respeito, muito respeito até, apesar de estar entre o Algarve e a Madeira, é de assinalar a quantidade de precipitação prevista em 6 horas de 100 a 300 mm.





Não é o caso de ser alarmista, mas que mete respeito mete.


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2008 às 18:22)

Não é querer alarmar mas Domingo podem rebentar trovoadas  com o dobro da força daquela que passou por ex em Coimbra...


----------



## Fantkboy (25 Set 2008 às 18:23)

vitamos disse:


> Cautela, caldos de galinha e cá estamos nós todos para ir acompanhando...




Cautela é sempre precisa! Alarmismos não! O cenário altera se á medida que as runs vao saindo! Veremos á medida que nos aproximamos de sábado!


----------



## rijo (25 Set 2008 às 19:41)

Repare-se na temperatura do mar: *27º!* 





É normal?


----------



## DRC (25 Set 2008 às 19:44)

*Previsão fim de semana (27 e 28 Setembro)*

Como vai estar o tempo neste próximo fim-de-semana?


----------



## Pico (25 Set 2008 às 20:08)

Melhor que o freemeteo --- http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/main/otempo.php?lang=uk


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Set 2008 às 20:33)

Ultimos modelos deixaram-me assim      

LINDOOOO!!!

e OS METEOGRAMAS


----------



## ACalado (25 Set 2008 às 20:38)

A previsão da precipitação acumulada também nos diz que pode cair algo de significativo reparem na zona de barcelona ai sim vai cair muita precipitação 







Os russos para quem quiser acreditar dão uma tempestade daquelas para a costa dourada /brava 






Upss as imagens ficaram grandes


----------



## stormy (25 Set 2008 às 21:17)

rijo disse:


> Repare-se na temperatura do mar: *27º!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



setembro e outubro sao os meses com a SST mais elevada ( em portugal incluindo as ilhas) e temperaturas de 25 Cº sao normais nessa area onde a CG passa com mais intensidade, mas 27Cº, e tambem na area das canarias é de facto fora do comum


----------



## Redfish (25 Set 2008 às 21:33)

Boas
Já o Fim de Semana passado foi de mt expectativa que se refletiu posteriormente em nada ou quase nada aqui no Algarve

Para este vou esperar pra ver o que vai dar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Set 2008 às 21:52)

Na minha opinião desta vez é mais fogo de vista que outra coisa mas enfim


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Set 2008 às 22:22)

A situação é muito complicada de prever, os modelos estão muito perdidos, ela () tanto pode cair toda em Lisboa como em Leiria e não chover em mais lado nenhum, são fenomenos muito locais.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Set 2008 às 22:38)

Aqui fica a previsão do Freemeteo para cidades do Algarve,Baixo Alentejo e Alto Alentejo que inclui a minha cidade 

























































Vila Real de Santo António com 76,5 mm


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2008 às 00:00)

Por aqui na Madeira o IM volta a colocar o alerta amarelo para precipitação forte para o dia de amanhã, desde as 11h.






Já agora uma nota, o freemeteo poderá ter uns gráficos mais elucidativos que outros, mas peca pela lenta actualização, está normalmente uma run atrasado aos outros. Quando está a sair a run das 12h para a maioria dos gráficos, o freemeteo actualiza o das 6h.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (26 Set 2008 às 00:32)

O GFS está a delirar, a prever um cataclismo de proporções bíblicas para Sábado, dia 11 de Outubro. Até lá tudo muda


----------



## ACalado (26 Set 2008 às 00:34)

Venha ela 
Aproveitar o fim de semana que depois vamos ficar sequinhos


----------



## CMPunk (26 Set 2008 às 00:38)

Boas Pessoal!!! 

Será que vamos ter muita chuvada como no ano passado na altura de agosto que choveu bem por aqui no algarve??

É incirvel o que vejo nos modelos e em certas previsões.

Vamos ver o que acontece.

Cumps


----------



## CMPunk (26 Set 2008 às 00:55)

Pessoal o Estofex tem um alerta para amanha ate sabado. 

http://www.estofex.org/

Deviam ver isto e explicar melhor o que se passa.

Cumps


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Set 2008 às 05:56)

Como aqui pelo norte nada será expectável a julgar pelas últimas actualizaçoes que confirmam e confinam  a convecção só para sul do Tejo e como depois desta instabilidade virá um período à partida longo de dorsal anticiclónica em cima da Ibéria ,acho  que vou entrar em prolongado período sabático.
A menos que haja surpresas tão frequentes neste tipo de depressões.
Ainda na semana passada a Dulce teve especificidades imprevisíveis mesmo a 6 horas: quem arriscaria 6 horas antes no dilúvio (53.6 mm em 3 horas; 30.3mm numa hora) do Porto (P.Rubras) quando a previsão de precipitação mais intensa apontava para outros locais bem mais a sul?
Ainda assim ,desta vez, tudo indica que a norte do Tejo não se passará nada.
Boa sorte para vocês ,alentejanos e algarvios.


----------



## Mandovi (26 Set 2008 às 10:21)

Bom dia!

Portugal Continental ontem

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2008269.aqua.1km.jpg


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2008 às 10:52)

Bom dia,

Bom, atendendo a estas previsões, teríamos aqui óptimas condições para uma excelente caçada....mas como já tem vindo a ser hábito, apenas deverão aparecer umas chuvinhas fracas cá por estes lados...




Vou aguardar esperançoso que esta previsão seja acertada...


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2008 às 11:16)

A pouco menos de 24 horas, o gfs sai-se com um dilúvio para a Madeira





veremos o que nos reserva as próximas runs..


----------



## meteo (26 Set 2008 às 11:50)

Rog disse:


> A pouco menos de 24 horas, o gfs sai-se com um dilúvio para a Madeira
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caso se confirme o caso merece um alerta vermelho


----------



## Brunomc (26 Set 2008 às 12:29)




----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2008 às 13:01)

Brunomc disse:


>




Tudo indica que esse sistema que indicaste ficará estacionário a oeste do arquipélago dos Açores.







Depois das 90h a tendência é para que suba em latitude afectando o norte da Europa.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2008 às 13:06)

A situação é muito complicada para ser prevista pelos modelos com a maior exactidão, vamos usá-los apenas como mera referência e esperar pelo fds para seguirmos tudo em tempo real, por satélite e radar


----------



## Brunomc (26 Set 2008 às 16:22)

> Depois das 90h a tendência é para que suba em latitude afectando o norte da Europa.



tou em dúvida se passa no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve ou mais a Este de Portugal..

vamos esperar pra ver..pra já vamos acompanhar a situação deste fim de semana..


----------



## vitamos (26 Set 2008 às 16:29)

Brunomc disse:


> tou em dúvida se passa no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve ou mais a Este de Portugal..



O que o André disse e as previsões indicam é que nem Alentejo, nem Algarve nem nada de Portugal! Essa situação irá pelos modelos deslocar-se para o Norte da Europa (directamente!)


----------



## Brunomc (26 Set 2008 às 16:33)

> O que o André disse e as previsões indicam é que nem Alentejo, nem Algarve nem nada de Portugal! Essa situação irá pelos modelos deslocar-se para o Norte da Europa (directamente!)



obrigado pela informação vitamos


----------



## CMPunk (26 Set 2008 às 17:20)

Não estarao enganados voçes??

O que o Adnré mostrou dá para ver que vai haver festa por aqui no Algarve, e já vi montes e montes de previsões, runs, e tanta coisa e tudo indica que chove este fim de semana.

Mas tambem sou apenas um amador que tenta aprender algo, aqui já amumento a neblusidade, chegaram nuvens, vamos lá ver o que acontece.

Cumps


----------



## vitamos (26 Set 2008 às 17:30)

CMPunk disse:


> Não estarao enganados voçes??
> 
> O que o Adnré mostrou dá para ver que vai haver festa por aqui no Algarve, e já vi montes e montes de previsões, runs, e tanta coisa e tudo indica que chove este fim de semana.
> 
> ...



Não, por mais que nos possamos enganar desta vez estamos correctos!

A depressão dos Açores *a + de 90h vai para o norte da Europa segundo os modelos*
*
A depressão actual "Esmeraldina"* está a afectar a Madeira e vai dar um óptimo fim de semana no Algarve com boas chuvas e trovoadas para acompanhares este fim de semana


----------



## CMPunk (26 Set 2008 às 17:39)

Pois eu estava a falar da depressão que está na madeira, essa sim vai trazer cá um fim de semana de chuva e trovoada, só nao percebo porque que o IM a pouco e pouco vai tirando certas previsoes de trovoadas e mete só aguaceiros.

O Estofex até já alterou o seu alerta e tudo.






Forecast Update
Valid: Fri 26 Sep 2008 11:00 to Sat 27 Sep 2008 06:00 UTC
Issued: Fri 26 Sep 2008 11:09
Forecaster: TUSCHY

SYNOPSIS

Please refer to the outlook issued at Thu 25 Sep 2008 18:18Z.

DISCUSSION

...Mediterranean...

Scattered thunderstorms developed along numerous convergence zones over the central Mediterranean during the morning and midday hours and despite shallow nature/warm cloud tops, they were/are prolific lightning producers. Condition will stay favorable for further development and therefore both thunderstorm areas were connected. Soundings in this area have well mixed LL (1.5-2km above sea level), so offshore (humid BL) and especially along the convergence zones, waterspout development will be possible.

Intense depression over the NE Atlantic moves somewhat to the north than yesterday forecast and hence a slight northward shift of the level area became necessary. 



Ontem o alerta anterior colocava aqui no algarve o alerta laranja, agora já o desviou.


----------



## vitamos (26 Set 2008 às 17:51)

CMPunk disse:


> Pois eu estava a falar da depressão que está na madeira, essa sim vai trazer cá um fim de semana de chuva e trovoada, só nao percebo porque que o IM a pouco e pouco vai tirando certas previsoes de trovoadas e mete só aguaceiros.
> 
> O Estofex até já alterou o seu alerta e tudo.



Quanto ao IM é apenas uma questão gráfica. A previsão descritiva foi actualizada! E é bastante elucidativa ao mencionar aguaceiros fortes e possibilidades de trovoada com particular incidência no sul Sábado e Domingo e no Centro Domingo apenas.

Relativamente ao Estofex a previsão é até ás 6h pelo que a previsão de Sábado que deve estar a sair traçará novo cenário para o Sul de Portugal Continental.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2008 às 22:18)

Ena ena   aguardemos os desenvolvimentos.


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Set 2008 às 10:23)

Depois, da Esmeraldina que afectará somente a Madeira e a região sul do Continente até segunda, (vamos ver com que  contornos-veja o seguimento no tópico respectivo) assistiremos à estabilização atmosférica em todo o continente luso, pelo menos até ao fim de semana de 5 de outubro. 







[/URL][/IMG]

Este modelo europeu está em sintonia com o GFS
e também com o UKMO e quando  assim é, raramente há surpresas.
Assim sendo ,não será de estranhar que este tópico fique  um pouco   "mortiço" para os próximos dias . 
Nada de relevante a assinalar.Nada de extraordinário a relatar.Nem mesmo as vigorosas  depressões que se vão formando já a latitudes bem a norte ,1º na Europa,depois no Atlântico, mas ambas bem longe de nós.
Normal. Tudo normal para esta época do ano.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 11:51)

Continuo a gostar bastante do panorama   vamos lá ver se se confirma


----------



## Brunomc (28 Set 2008 às 20:30)

Aqui está uma depressão que nos pode vir a afectar...

pode muito bem forma-se uma tempestade tropical..

mas vamos aguardar porque ainda faltam muitos dias 









Aqui está uma imagem tirada do Google Earth

o circulo vermelho é as ilhas dos Açores..a depressão encontra-se a Oeste


----------



## rogers (29 Set 2008 às 00:22)

Brunomc disse:


> Aqui está uma depressão que nos pode vir a afectar...
> 
> pode muito bem forma-se uma tempestade tropical..
> 
> mas vamos aguardar porque ainda faltam muitos dias ...



Segundo O NOAA não nos afectará, pois move-se para oeste, e tem a probabilidade média de vir a tornar-se em um ciclone tropical ou subtropical.


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Set 2008 às 06:12)

rogers disse:


> Segundo O NOAA não nos afectará, pois move-se para oeste...



Se ela se movesse para Oeste afectar-nos-ia, ou não será??
Esta depressão mover-se-á para nordeste devido entre outros factores , ao bloqueio que o Anticiclone centrado a Noroeste da Península exercerá.
Como já referi no post anterior, vamos entrar em  (longo? )período de estabilidade anticiclónica e a única referência significativa será a descida dos valores da temperatura mais significativa nas regiões do norte já a partir de terça-feira, que voltarão a recuperar lá para o final da semana.
Tranquilidade atmosférica é pois a nota dominante para os próximos dias.
Setembro já teve muito que contar em diversas regiões de Portugal.
Outubro contrariará esta tendência e entrará  sereno.
Até quando?


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2008 às 08:59)

nimboestrato disse:


> Se ela se movesse para Oeste afectar-nos-ia, ou não será??
> 
> 
> Ela para nos vir a afectar teria que se  mover para Leste e nunca para Oeste.Isso em princípio não irá acontecer precisamente devido ao bloqueio previsto  do AA. Segundo os modelos parece que se segue um período algo longo de tempo estável.


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Set 2008 às 09:35)

Snifa disse:


> Ela para nos vir a afectar teria que se  mover para Leste e nunca para Oeste.



Claro.Peço desculpa pela desatenção...


----------



## Aurélio (29 Set 2008 às 10:37)

Bom dia, depois de um espectacular fim de semana aqui no Algarve ... e depois das primeiras chuvas de Outono no final de Setembro segue-se o tempo tradicional caracteristico todos os anos ...
Um potente anti-ciclone que primeiro trará algum frio e mais tarde tempo mais quente ... e caracterizará o tempo deste primeira quinzena de Outubro !!

Preparem-se pois espero que esse anti-ciclone na segunda quinzena (os modelos já mostram lá pras 300h ele novamente a mover-se para Norte) e vai abrir caminho a que as primeiros sistemas frontais nos afectem em força !!


----------



## squidward (29 Set 2008 às 14:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia, depois de um espectacular fim de semana aqui no Algarve ... e depois das primeiras chuvas de Outono no final de Setembro segue-se o tempo tradicional caracteristico todos os anos ...
> Um potente anti-ciclone que primeiro trará algum frio e mais tarde tempo mais quente ... e caracterizará o tempo deste primeira quinzena de Outubro !!
> 
> Preparem-se pois espero que esse anti-ciclone na segunda quinzena (os modelos já mostram lá pras 300h ele novamente a mover-se para Norte) e vai abrir caminho a que as primeiros sistemas frontais nos afectem em força !!



claro como era de esperar que viesse aí o nosso "amigo" AA (esta-se a aproximar o Inverno). Já tenho saudades de uns bons sistemas frontais, faz-me lembrar os bons velhos tempos de Inverno


----------



## DRC (29 Set 2008 às 18:30)

Tempestade Sub-Tropical
LAURA
Oeste dos AÇORES - PORTUGAL





Modelos (Previsão do trajecto)





O que vos parece isto?


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2008 às 19:15)

DRC disse:


> Tempestade Tropical
> LAURA
> Oeste dos AÇORES - PORTUGAL



Para já ainda não é uma Tempestade Tropical, mas sim subtropical. E como não está previsto que afecte os Açores ou outro território nacional usa o tópico dedicado à mesma no forum do Tempo Tropical:

 Tempestade SubTropical LAURA (Atlântico 2008 #11)


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2008 às 21:03)

Ao que parece os modelos estão a querer impor uma baixa nas temperaturas graças ao ventinho de norte que começará a soprar já a partir de amanhã.


----------



## Agreste (30 Set 2008 às 22:38)

Quase sempre certo. 

Estas imagens servem apenas para mostrar as limitações dos próprios instrumentos do IM. Usando apenas o radar de Loulé, aparece-nos uma trovoada a oeste de sines. No radar de Coruche, a trovoada desapareceu. Seguramente devem haver mais exemplos mas a trovoada de domingo a sul de Faro foi bem apanhada e estava de facto lá...


----------



## Brunomc (30 Set 2008 às 23:22)

> Quase sempre certo.
> 
> Estas imagens servem apenas para mostrar as limitações dos próprios instrumentos do IM. Usando apenas o radar de Loulé, aparece-nos uma trovoada a oeste de sines. No radar de Coruche, a trovoada desapareceu. Seguramente devem haver mais exemplos mas a trovoada de domingo a sul de Faro foi bem apanhada e estava de facto lá...



temos que mandar um email para o IM a avisar.. ver se fazem uma manutenção ao radares


----------

